# Fasting



## WillOliverr (Jul 16, 2015)

Ramadan is almost, I was away from the gym for the that period (June 17th to July 17th). I lost 15 pounds , which is a good thing because now I am cut for the Summer months. I am looking to build my mass back & also change my work out completely. I am 6'1 and use to be 176 but wasn't as cut as I wanted to be. I ate a lot of protein through out the days. So I had the mass but no cut. Now that I am trying to gain the mass back, I would still like to have the definition while I gain.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2015)

OMG, I need help......I saw "Fisting"! :32 (6):


----------



## Joliver (Jul 16, 2015)

Pretty sure there is little to no fisting during Ramadan. I could be wrong...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2015)

joliver said:


> Pretty sure there is little to no fisting during Ramadan. I could be wrong...



it's fuuuking dizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 16, 2015)

Jenner said:


> OMG, I need help......I saw "Fisting"! :32 (6):



NIIIICE.. I saw how excited you got over this posting. Well, I see that you said you need help with this...I'm on my way~


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> NIIIICE.. I saw how excited you got over this posting. Well, I see that you said you need help with this...I'm on my way~



lol, just want to clarify....I am not a fan of fisting


----------



## Yaya (Jul 16, 2015)

Are u asking a question or just telling us that ramadan is over tomorrow?


----------



## Yaya (Jul 16, 2015)

Fisting is for whores and gays


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 16, 2015)

Jenner said:


> OMG, I need help......I saw "Fisting"! :32 (6):



u must have fisting on your mind, Freudian slip


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 16, 2015)

Well, this went south in a hurry.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Well, this went south in a hurry.



Yes.....yes...it happens a lot. Please forgive me!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2015)

WillOliverr said:


> Ramadan is almost, I was away from the gym for the that period (June 17th to July 17th). I lost 15 pounds , which is a good thing because now I am cut for the Summer months. I am looking to build my mass back & also change my work out completely. I am 6'1 and use to be 176 but wasn't as cut as I wanted to be. I ate a lot of protein through out the days. So I had the mass but no cut. Now that I am trying to gain the mass back, I would still like to have the definition while I gain.



So take your time with it and try not to accumulate too much fat.


----------



## WillOliverr (Jul 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> So take your time with it and try not to accumulate too much fat.



Thanks, I'll keep you posted on my diet. I want to gain the mass and muscle but keep my definition. I believe my first go round, I didn't include enough cardio. But I'm opened to trying new workouts & new diets


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 17, 2015)

This time try eating at a surplus and really cram the food down your throat but do cardio on your non gym days


----------



## AbsolutBulk (Jul 23, 2015)

I use fasting allllllll the time to cut weight after a bulk cycle. Or to lose some weight to dip into my finer collection of clothes. 

Ramadan is awesome for mental discipline, weight loss (if you avoid junk), and detox. 

My advice is to go to Walmart. Buy the 1.99/lb gmo lookin chicken breasts. Slap them on the grill with a few yams.  Smash. Repeat. Count your calories and try to avoid fatty foods like Arabic sweets and that mass amount of rice and fried foods that the culture uses so much of. 

Chicken breasts. Tilapia. Tuna. Lean cuts of beef. Oatmeal. Water. Water. Water. Water. Yams. Peas and carrots. 

That's all I eat during Ramadan to maintain as much gains as possible. Try to workout before you eat, right when the sun sets. Drink water and hit some 10min brisk cardio before the weights. 

That's what I do, my .2cents.


----------

